# معجم المصطلحات الكيميائية ( اطلب مفهوم أي مصطلح تريده ).



## welaa (21 ديسمبر 2006)

اخواني وأخواتي 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تزخر الشبكة المعلوماتية العالمية بكثير من المصطلحات الكيميائية ... فلما لا نستفيد منها ؟ 
في هذا الموضوع بامكانكم طرح مصطلحاتكم الكيميائية التي تبحثون عن مفهوم واضح لها ، وسوف نتعاون جميعاً بإذن الله في البحث عن مفهوم للمصطلح المطلوب .

وللتجربة سنعرض لمصطلح ثابت الاتزان الكيميائي ( equilibrium constant ) 

ثابت الاتزان الكيميائي عبارة عن قيمة رياضية تعبر عن حالة اتزان تفاعل ما في حالة اتزان وهذه القيمة عبارة عن كسر بسطه حاصل ضرب تراكيز المواد الناتجة ومقامه حاصل ضرب تراكيز المواد المتفاعلة .

ويرمز لثابت الاتزان بالرمز K 

The product of the concentrations of the products, divided by the product of the concentrations of the reactants, for a chemical reaction at equilibrium. For example, the equilibrium constant for A + B = C + D is equal to [C][D] / ([A]*), where the square brackets indicate equilibrium *​*


ليجاند " ligand " 

في الكيمياء ..
In inorganic chemistry, a molecule or ion that binds to a metal cation to form a complex.

وهو عبارة عن الجزيء أو أيون يعمل كقاعدة لويس عند الإرتباط بذرة وأيون فلزي ... 

و في الكيمياء الحيوية ... 

In biochemistry, a molecule that binds to a receptor, having a biological effect .

اختبار موليش( Molisch test


وهو تفاعل خاص بالكشف عن المواد الكربوهيدراتية

ضع حوالي (3 مل) من المادة الكربوهيدراتية مذابة في ماء مقطر في 

انبوب اختبار ثم أضف قطرتين من محلول الفا نافثو ل 20% وامزج جيدا 

ثم على جانب جدار الأنبوب المائل اسكب ببطء (1 مل) من حمض 

الكبريتيك المركز بحيث تنشأ طبقتين سائلتين في الانبوب ,عند وجود 

مادة كربوهيدراتية تظهر حلقة حمراء تتحول الى اللون البنفسجي عند 

نقطة الاتصال بين الطبقتين , رج بلطف وحذر شديد ثم اترك الانبوب 

ساكناًلمدة دقيقتين ثم خفف بالماء المقطر يظهر راسب بنفسجي في 

الحال عند وجود مادة كربوهيدراتية ويرجع اللون الناتج في هذا الاختبار 

الى تكوين ناتج تكاثف غير ثابت بين مركب الفورفيورال من المادة 

الكربوهيدراتية والكاشف الفا نافثول

و بانتظار طلباتكم :81: 
ولكم تحية :55: 
welaa*


----------



## saom (23 أكتوبر 2010)

عايزين تعاريف اكتر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع المفيد وإن شاء الله ننتظر متابعتك الموضوع وطلبات الأعضاء وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم .......


----------



## محمد العدوى (6 نوفمبر 2010)

عايز اعرف ما هى اسم المادة الكيميائية التى تستخدم فى تسليك البالوعات والاحواض


----------



## حيدر الغرابي (7 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ما هو المركبات اللا مونيمرية
ارجو الجواب


----------



## حيدر الغرابي (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اين اجد في النت مثل هذا الموضوع ..........


----------

